# Brushing??



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I know this may sound stupid. But Piper is only 8 weeks old, but when do you think I can start to "brush" her, so she can get use to having that done? Right now she is to active to stay still for more then a few seconds. Other then when she is sleeping.

When did you start brushing your poo's... 

I'm thinking of doing my own grooming. So will be researching and asking questions....


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Morning! I would start doing it little and often now. Not that she will need it but it will get her used to having it done. Perhaps you could give her a toy to chew as a distraction. N x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I would start brushing little Piper now as that is what I did with George when he was her age to get him use to it before the matts started 8 months later. I must admitt that I use to do him twice a day but over the last month prior to his big trim I only brushed him every other day. Because of this he was not so happy for me to brush him as he had started to matt, now that he is well trimmed I have started brushing him once or twice a day. As he has no matts at present (for a short time!!) I have been using his puppy brush which is a soft brush on one side and the other is a gentle slicker with covered tips, I then comb him all over so I get down to the skin, I also then go over with his normal slicker brush. Hopefull he is getting better again at being groomed as I too am thinking I will groom him in the future. Try brushing Piper gently when she is sleepy as it also helps form a close bond as well between you both. Sorry for the long post hope this helps x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When she is cuddlie and snoozie on your lap brush her gently. 
Also worth getting her used to standing on a table and gently running your hands all over her and then treating her. As she gets bigger it would be good if she has got used to standing while you brush her through.
I have an old piece of carpet I put on the kitchen table - Kiki doesn't slip on it and I use plenty of treats to reward her while brushing and combing her.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I started brushing Molly about a week after we got her so she was 9 weeks. At first I couldn't do her whole body cause she was too hyper. All she wanted to do was bite the brush and me and everything I just did what I could and had treats around for backup. It took two of us to brush her but finally she "accepted" the brush when she got older. She still isn't a big fan and seems to think it's a game but I get the job done

I think the earlier you introduce the brush the better. Just do what she will let you do at first.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just hold her by the collar, give her a brush then give her cuddles, sometimes the more you far about the longer it takes for them to learn to stand still for you. 

The important thing is never to let her bolt off as soon as your done, you want to have a cuddle or a wee play or something at the end so they don't try and dart off the first chance they get.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice... Unless she is sleeping she is going a mile an minute...  I have to get a puppy brush and start handling her brushing...


----------



## CockapooLife (Sep 29, 2013)

I think you should get her used to getting brushed, brush her 1 or 2 times a day with a normal soft slicker brush or just a standard brush, but it might be better to just go straight in with the slicker so she isn't afraid of it when she's older. Touch her pads and nails and all around her paws/legs, touch her ears and her tail, stroke her snout/beard and chest, get her used to being handled and touched so there aren't problems with grooming in future.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I started they day I got them. They still hate but have learned to just give in to it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ours are just the same as Renee's Molly was, think the brush is something to bite and chew!  Dexter is a bit more relaxed about it, Alfie is like a cartoon character....totally manic! we are just trying as n when we can, seems best when they are relaxed and calm (ie. asleep!!!)  No, seriously, in the evening when they are more settled.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ours are just the same as Renee's Molly was, think the brush is something to bite and chew!  Dexter is a bit more relaxed about it, Alfie is like a cartoon character....totally manic! we are just trying as n when we can, seems best when they are relaxed and calm (ie. asleep!!!)  No, seriously, in the evening when they are more settled.


I've been brushing them from the beginning. So the standard brush was their chew toy while I used the slicker brush early on. Now Lexi lets me just brush her. She thinks it goes along with belly rubs, head scratches, back scratches, smooches. She'll lie there and then roll to the other side. Now Beemer, I get him as much as I can. If I go on too long he goes from licking my face to chewing my chin and then licking. I give in on the second lick. So he gets sections at a time. His legs I'm sure are a hot mess.


----------

